# Random Update



## BunnyGirl (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello animal lovers, owners, and soon to be owners! This is just a quick update about me and my "flock". 

First comes the chicken update! For now we have 3 chickens left, Scarlet <3, Twilight, and G.J. The others have sadly passed away.  We are probably getting more this summer though so that's a plus! 

For my bunny we've decided to change her name to Clover since we never really called her "Cutie". She's doing really well! She will turn 4 on January 16th! 

Lastly me, I'm still pretty overrun with school and beasties but i'm going to try harder to be active on this site and BYC.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 6, 2019)

Good to hear from you.  Sorry to hear about your chicken losses but getting replacements ought to be fun. Hope you're doing well in school... keep up the good work!


----------

